# BVI Paper charts



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm looking into investing in a full set of paper charts for the BVI and local islands east & south. There are a number of charts available out there and I wanted to get opinions on which ones are generally considered the best ones for sailing use.

I know of NOAA, British Admiralty and Imray charts, but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...the Maptech Chartbook covers PR/ The Spanish Virgins and the US and BVI's extremely well. Once you head south from the Virgins the CYC chart Kits (distributed by Maptech) are the best and least expensive options and they include the waypoints from the dolyle cruising guides to the Windwards and Leewards.
The only area with poor mapping coverage is the passage from the Turks and Caicos to the Dominican Republic and from the DR across the Mona to PR. For these I would suggest the Pavlidas guide to the Turks and Caicos which has sketch charts and excellent planning advice for the landfall in Luperon,DR. The WAVY LINE chart is the best DR chart but it is not great. You may want to supplement it with Bruce VanSants "A gentlemans guide to passages south" which provides numerous sketch charts of the DR north and west coast with waypoints to use. 
BTW... you might find some of the guides on Amazon but a good source for ALL of the above is at www.bluewaterweb.com AND they have knowlegeable people working there that actually seem to enjoy helping customers! No connection ...just one of my favorite stores.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Does that mean that you don't consider the British Admiralty charts to be amongst the better ones?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Zan...no...they are fine but of ALL the charts I own for ANYWHERE the CYC's are works of art and CURRENT and give you all the detail you need for the many harbors. Since the Doyle guides which are the best for the Windwards and Leewards have their waypoints printed on the charts they also take a step out of navigation chores. At about $60 per kit...they are hard to beat. I'm keeping mine to use as wallpaper when we go ashore for good!!


----------

